# DVD says Disc Error



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok i really need some help, one of my friends parents is paying me to put some home videos on a dvd so they can play them in their dvd played. EVER SINGLE TIME that i try burning the videos on a cd it says "Disc Erroe Playback feature may not be available on this disc. The CD's i have used were Memorex and including DVD-R DVD-RW CD-R CD-RW all 4.7 gb. I have tried converting the files to .AVI and it didnt work. The videos are .MPEG

Programs i have used are Astroburn lite, Roxio, and Nero 11

On Nero 11 i burned it as a dvd but still it wont work.

Please please help

Have tried it on 3 different DVD players

I am running out of cds have used up about 6. Currently i have only DVD-R left


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Most players only support MPEG2 for DVD video.

In order to play the videos on a DVD player they must be either in MPEG2 format or the player would have to support another format like Divx, wmv, avi, etc.

You will need need to convert the video, first see if NERO 11 supports converting to MPEG2. You may also need a DVD authoring program to go from MPEG2 to the standard DVD files of VOB, IFO, etc.

VideoHelp.com - Forum, Guides, Tools and hardware lists is a great resource for video conversion and dvd creation.


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

Whats a dvd authoring program thats easy to use?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I haven't used one in a very long time. If you check the tools section on videohelp you should see some free ones. Start with this one if NERO can't do it:

DVD Flick 1.3.0.7 - VideoHelp.com Downloads


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

any suggestions for a free converter that can crate good quality. Nero is on free trial and i need something to convert the files to MPEG-2


----------



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I am having the exact same problem. I made a dvd of an old wedding film a while ago where I orignally transferred the video on VHS tape to DVD sucessfully. I was able to play this DVD some time ago with no problems on my DVD players. Now when I go to play the DVD I get the message disc error and that this DVD will not play. What is going on? There isn't any copyright issue as this is a home made VHS video transferred to DVD which used to play on all DVD players but now it won't play on any DVD player. Also the computer will not play this DVD any longer. What is happening? What can I do to make this DVD play on a DVD player?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the disc is faulty. Media does fail, especially burned media. How long they last depends on the media quality and how it is stored.

You can try using ISOBuster on the disc: File Data Recovery software, best price quality solution

Otherwise, it's likely toast.


And in the future, please create a new topic. Don't dig up an old topic and addon.


----------

